# Betcha you won't make THIS, using continental style!



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

Woah! That's extreme. My sister knits continental and when she knits with bulky weights (not that huge though) she wraps the yarn instead of picking it.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Continental style is easy, but these needles are too-too heavy for my hands ! It would be a problem, how to wash this blanket when it become dirty,-isn't it ?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got some special knitting needles made for me to do this. Can't wait..


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't think I would try that with either style of knitting!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

You'd be right. hahaha! Too big a deal for me or anyone I ever knew. lol!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

My shoulders would hurt it i tried this.


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

I knit in public often and get lots of attention. Knitting THAT in public would REALLY get attention! Transportation of those needles would be a project in itself!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks nice but I don't think I have enough muscles. I'm not of great stature so I would get buried under! :wink:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

greymama said:


> Transportation of those needles would be a project in itself!


Think they'd be okay to take on the plane?


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Another use for duct tape!! 

And another great exercise for the upper arms!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> greymama said:
> 
> 
> > Transportation of those needles would be a project in itself!
> ...


Great line. Made me LOL!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

What I want to know is how does she join the yarn?

And after reading the next post Giganto Blanket finished I found out - after felting the roving, it separates easily to splice.

Still, makes my hands ache just looking....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG. Not for me. But would be a unique addition to guest room.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It would not take long to do. I would try it. But it would have to have colors. White in this house. no no no no. lol lol lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bet this blanket is really, really soft, oh yes would love snuggle into it. But to knit myself, think I'll pass on this one. 
I can see my husbands face if I'd walk in with those needles and start knitting. LOL


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

You don't need to go to a health club if you knit with those needles and that yarn. Think of the muscles you would build up. I think most of the weight sits in the needles which rest on the floor, but you still need to manipulate that heavy yarn. Since she already felted the yarn, I guess you could wash the finished garment by hand in the bathtub. It would take a long time to dry. Interesting concept and I'll bet that blanket is toasty to sit under


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I have size 35 needles. I wonder if you could do the same thing, but make the strips narrower?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

When I saw this, I thought: But why???


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my aching arms. LOL


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5voV033GJXY


Thanks for posting Yarnie.One! What a great idea and beautiful blanket. Although as someone already posted, perhaps a colour instead of white. I may have to give this a try (and give up my workout session on those days that I'm knitting this piece.

Thanks again. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I bet you're right! No way!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't imagine why anyone would want to do that. Knitting is supposed to be fun and I just can't see any fun there.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Yarnie.one, I went to a yarn Festival one Sunday and they had a blanket started on huge needles. Real knitting needles. Everyone took a turn knitting one row on it. That was great fun! Very awkward but fun. Cje


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Martha French said:


> My shoulders would hurt it i tried this.


That's probably an understatement! I bet I would be so sore I would never knit again!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally out of my league. Quite mind boggling.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I just got some special knitting needles made for me to do this. Can't wait..


Would you post a pic when done, please, I can't 'open' most videos.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

now that's just silly


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5voV033GJXY


Think ya might sufficate (sp) under that?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Have seen this before - but it doesn't get any better second time around...who would bother?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> greymama said:
> 
> 
> > Transportation of those needles would be a project in itself!
> ...


You might need a plane for yourself with those needles. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone wanting too"


Yarnie.One said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5voV033GJXY


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

All I can say is....OUCH!!! Too heavy for my 5'0" frame to support!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Those so-called needles remind of my fence posts.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

JCF said:


> Those so-called needles remind of my fence posts.


What a GORgeous horse!!

We used to live near Petersburg FCI -- a couple of miles from Ft. Lee.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

Funny. My arms wouldn't last.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Bet I won't knit this at all! (says a continental knitter. :lol: )


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Just crazy, lol!


----------

